# First wort hopping.



## Dave70 (28/10/15)

I need to clear out the hop drawer a little so plan on doing a few simple single hop ales. First to go is a bag of Columbus. 
I want have a play with FWH on this batch, but Palmer recommends only using low alpha finishing hops for the method. Since Columbus are the only hop I'm using, and obviously it wont be low alpha, is there any point? 

Another point I'm not exactly clear on, he also recommends the total FWH amount be no less than 30% of the total used in the boil. 

So lets say I'm making additions as follows.

20 @ 15
15 @ 15
15 @ 5
15 @ 0

The 5 and 0 additions here constitute near enough to 30% of the hop bill. Do we now omit the final two additions and use them in the kettle instead, or do we just add 30g to the kettle at lauter / mash out and proceed with the four additions as shown?


Feel free to chime in with any experience in FWH if you have em also.


----------



## kunfaced (28/10/15)

I recently brewed this:

http://beersmithrecipes.com/viewrecipe/867790/munich-columbus-ipa-smash

Mine was BIAB but, so as soon as I took my bag out I chucked in the hop addition. It was in there the duration of the boil. I also used smaller additions at 90 and 60 minutes. I love the effect FWH has on the overall bitterness, I don't know how to describe it though, smooth I suppose.

I can only justify the amount of hops used by the only grain being munich. It has a distinct sweetness that really balances that dankness of columbus.

If you are in Melbourne I could give you one to try


----------



## warra48 (28/10/15)

I've done quite a number of batches with FWH.

I simply replace my 60 min addition with the FWH, and make no allowance for IBU variance, as the FWH is allegedly smoother than a 60 min addition although apparently giving about 10% more IBUs.

Forget Palmer's ideas on this issue. I did, and found it made no difference. My brews turned out just fine, even using high alpha hops such as Chinook as FWH.

Don't sweat the details, just go for it.


----------



## kaiserben (28/10/15)

I routinely FWH with all sorts of hops (including high alphas such as Magnum) instead of a 60 min addition. I let BeerSmith calculate IBU changes for me and adjust amounts accordingly. Loving the results. Definitely a smoother bitterness.


----------



## Bribie G (28/10/15)

That's one of the reasons that Graham Wheeler "Brew your own real ales" recommended a 90 minute boil for that smooth bitterness. If it's a small bittering addition such as Magnum, Dr Rudi etc it just goes in commando style as soon as I hoist the bag.

Big huge additions such as 90g EKG I use a hop bag to avoid cutting out the urn thermo with the resulting "sludge" but never have that problem with the smaller additions of High alpha hops.


----------



## Droopy Brew (28/10/15)

I just about always FWH with high alpha. As mentioned above it smooths the bitterness. Going to try a FWH with Warrior on a 90 minute boil IPA this weekend.


----------



## sponge (28/10/15)

I FWH rather then 60min all of my beers which require a bittering addition.

I definitely get a smoother bitterness but don't get the flavour/aroma that is often mentioned with FWH (classed as a 20min addition or something IIRC?). I just take the IBUs as an additional 10min or so, but is sweet FA in the scheme of things. Never had any issues with high alpha hops either.


----------

